# Schoeenberg music iis not hard to get into like poppular TC mythos of menber



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Schoenberg music is not hard to get into like poppular TC mythos of menber*

There is thee bold audacity and eccentricities of later day in is case, left face it , i would not recommended his Pierrot lunaire op.27 to any newbie, in his output, try obscur piece he done,try his piano, easy to get into, just like is six orchestral song.Better yet get into zemlinsky music his teacher,to figure out thee enigmatic personna that is schoenberg.

Schoenberg combined the drama of german music Wagner per se, and the wildness of russians in a curieous way.Schoenberg is the modern day Gesualdo(if you spare thehomicide affair) but there straange worlld collided in a way..

Both of them eclectic genieous, that made endeaveor of greater proportion for the advancement of classical, in fact , someone should make an album whit em as split.

I salute and pull my hat for the wonderful lady & gentelmen of talk classical, kind OP , followers, enthousiasm fans of classical & passionated ones.

cheers and greetings all of you :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I suppose Pierrot Lunaire is too "out there" for the average listener, but that was the first piece by Schoenberg that got my attention, maybe because it is so weird. 

I never connected Schoenberg with Gesualdo, but now that I think about it, they both wrote strange music and they both had unfaithful spouses. To Schoenberg's credit, he put away his weapon and pulled out his pen, and we have that wonderful second string quartet where he feels the air of a different planet. As Oscar Wilde said, don't let your life be your tragedy; let your art be your tragedy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Schoenberg not hard to get into? Depends on who you ask and what time of day.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love Schoenberg"s music.... it usually appeals to me on first hearing, and begs for repeated listening...lots to dig into...
..


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I used to think I didn't like Schoenberg. Then one night I arrived in Vienna, time schedule all goofed up and couldn't sleep. So put on the Sony Walkman radio and went for a walk through old Vienna and found a classical station playing the most awesome, beautiful, profound music and I didn't know what it was. 25 minutes later it was over: Schoenberg's Pelleas und Melisande. Extraordinary music and I've been a Schoenberg fan since then. He really didn't try to write ugly music, but to use new rules to create deeply moving and beautiful music. Gurrelieder, also early, is terrific stuff, too. His books on music are quite valuable, too.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Schoenberg's Pelleas und Melisande* mbhaud same for me, this was the work that trigger my mind in investigating schoenberg, and we could says is cinematographic piece ,, or his cchamber symphoy no 2(tthat ii first did not dig on the first listen).
Thank for the interrest folks who post.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

yes, Pierrot lunaire is a little crazy. There is a nice subtitled version of youtube with Christine Schäfer




Moses und Aron is crazy too.


----------

